# Panama fights chytrid



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

(Don't know if this belongs in this forum, but am sure the mods will help me out with that.  )

From the front page of the WashingtonPost.com today:

video about frog (Atelopus + others)-saving effort:
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/co ... 01418.html

accompanying article:
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/co ... 01994.html


----------



## bwood1979 (Apr 27, 2004)

Wow, that is great that they are trying to rescue them! Hopefully re-introduction will be possible at some point.


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

Reintroducton may be the least of their worries.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2006)

Great video and info!!!


----------



## alanwolf (Oct 15, 2006)

thankyou great video


----------



## PoohMac (Aug 22, 2006)

The Dallas Morning News had a big article on it because some of the members sent down there are from the Dallas Zoo. That was a great video. Thx


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

There was a huge effort started by some of the institutions here in the states to establish many species breeding programs in conjunction with Panama/chytrid. Atlanta Botanical had several rare Panamanian species which I believe many of you may have seen at Frog Day a couple of years ago. Having been out of the hobby for the last year I am not sure where that program is now but I am sure there are still many groups here in the states still involved in that program. I sincerely hope they are successful in their efforts


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

Below are a few links to orgs working at least in part to rescue/restore imperiled wild amphibian populations through captive breeding:

http://www.amphibianark.org/

http://www.cbsg.org/

http://saveafrog.org/

http://www.treewalkers.org/

http://www.globalamphibians.org/


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Brent,

This set of links would make a nice addendum to your sticky in this section...


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

c'est ma said:


> Brent,
> 
> This set of links would make a nice addendum to your sticky in this section...


Good idea. I did it.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

The president of the Herpetology Club is actually going down to Panama to help with EVACC and getting all of those amphibians to the hotel. I guess they're in dire need of supplies for keeping amphibians, so they're taking all the donations they can. If anyone has any, you could probably contact the Houston Zoo, who is coordinating it, to see where to send it or what to send.


----------

